# Finally!!! Picture Of Silvestri's Working Space



## Tino Danielzik (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

the German filmmusic magazine "Cinema Musica" posted this photo of Alan Silvestri at his home working space, rare inside look...


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 27, 2013)

Very cool! Nice find, Tino!


----------



## Justus (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool, thanks!!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 27, 2013)

I doubt that is his main workstation, more likely a secondary one.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Aug 27, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> I doubt that is his main workstation, more likely a secondary one.



I believe it is, here is an italian (or spanish, not sure) video (bad quality) from 2008 that shows Alan and his home, you see a bit of his working space there, could be the one you see on the picture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grERnlUhmRw

I think you are right that he has several workstations, but this one looks like the one he is working on most of the time, but of course it's just a guess.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 27, 2013)

What is the white control surface to the right of his hand? I have seen it in a number of studio photos.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 27, 2013)

dengerous control monitor
http://www.dangerousmusic.com/products/monitor-st


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks gsilbers!
And thank you Tino for posting! I think somebody should buy Alan an iPad stand of some sort...


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Aug 27, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> Thanks gsilbers!
> And thank you Tino for posting! I think somebody should buy Alan an iPad stand of some sort...



Haha, this guy is Alan Silvestri, if he would like to use an iPad stand he would compose an iPad stand, this guy can compose everything, chairs, flowers, pizza... ~o)


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 27, 2013)

By no means is that his work station.

Where are the empty Coke Cans? Cups with mold in the bottom? Ash tray and the bottle of body spray!?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 27, 2013)

I seriously doubt an untreated room is his only facility.
Guys like him have one on a Plane waiting, a shitter with touch screens,
limos, mistresses workstations, etc.
Still nice to see the face of a name I have seen for decades.
Wild Bill and him are still my favs from way back when.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Why wouldn't it be his main workstation? He doesn't strike me as the VI aficionado type, fumbling around the mix to get it perfect. However he DOES strike me as the type to have a team of mixers and engineers to get the mix right for him.
He has his paper, piano, computer... the man needs nothing more. Take note.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 27, 2013)

with all that high end monitoring , im guessing thats where he does everything and then sends to the music mixer/editor.
he is in carmel by the sea with a big house. my guess thats his only rig.


----------



## RasmusFors (Aug 27, 2013)

Love Alan Silvestri, he's so boss 8)


----------



## Niah (Aug 27, 2013)

Is that...Fruity Loops?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a custom Reaper Theme.
Fruity Poops, Snooty-O-1, ShitWig, MOTU's Disastorous Performer, 
Yamabergs Spubase, ProFools and Tragic 9.0 are probably really boring to folks that use a DAW on an hourly basis.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 28, 2013)

I dunno, maybe he's returning to his Synclavier roots with that system?


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2013)

Niah @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> Is that...Fruity Loops?



Its logic X


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice, from one of my favourite composers.

The first time I paid attention to a film score was BTTF, so I am very grateful to Alan Silvestri for influence my career as a composer.

Everyone here is focus more (for obvious reasons) on the DAW he is using, But myself want it to peek on that handwritten score :wink:


----------



## lux (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice! Thanks Tino, at least I can say friends I have something in common with my beloved Alan Silvestri.


----------



## Daniel White Music (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, looks like he uses Logic X ...


----------



## aaronnt1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Come on, you just know he'd be sitting there in is undies, robe and slippers with a half eaten bowl of frosties going mouldy if he wasn't being interviewed! :mrgreen:


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 9, 2013)

I know for a fact that that's his secondary workstation. Here's his primary one:


----------

